# Feelers out



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys was discussing with a well known member this evening the option of classes in the clydebankt area, in our own premises. 

To give you an idea I have 9 years of high end detailing experience as does the other member. He is still a Pro, I am not due to other commitments. 

Basically would probably cover over various lessons. 

Wash technique 
De-contamination 
Wet Sanding 
Stone chip correction
Scratch touch ups 
Compounding/Polishing 
Glazing/High gloss leveling 
Seasonal prep 
Wheels and Arches 
Interior 
Undercarriage 
Engine 

Just basically anything you can think of. Very open to suggestions 

We could offer both group and individual lessons. Obviously if this was to go through I would look at sponsorship with DW as I appreciate this is where we get most interest from. 

Prices are in discussion just now and would be a Saturday or Sunday with full catering in the form of dominoes pizzas and coffee/tea! haha. You will be well looked after. 

Anyway just to offer something to the north and dunbartonshire areas, obviously we don't restrict it these areas. 

John and Mystery Guest. :lol:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Are you planning on doing this mobile as I could possibly offer premises in Clydebank.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Got a few units to choose from in Clydebank due to my other line of work all heated and secure


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

what about the units down beside John Know st ?


----------



## g_man_mail (Mar 20, 2010)

I would be interested, especially in the more technical areas like wet sanding.


----------



## finalwhistle (Jan 22, 2011)

I would be interested in learning detailing the course sounds a good idea.

I am from Tillicoultry but would travel.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

stevie_m said:


> what about the units down beside John Know st ?


Em, I already have two units in clydebank near the old yoker boys club stadium. So the units are not an issue. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

g_man_mail said:


> I would be interested, especially in the more technical areas like wet sanding.


I think this is where we will probably end up going, most know how to wash a car but it would be nice to get into slightly more difficult areas of detailing.

Don't want to give too much away just yet but I am an avid subscriber to all things american too on the detailing side which sometimes moves slightly quicker than here.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Where's the old 'stadium' then???


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i'd be interested in the wet sanding classes..


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

I am interested too ... depending on the times


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Dougster said:


> Where's the old 'stadium' then???


The stadium as in yokers boys club ? Its just before the church which was being developed or just before area 51.

The unit we decide to use is still in dispute depending on how much space we need for the first lesson. We'll get some ideas down on paper first then decide on the unit, got a few to choose from that we own.

I'll keep you guys up to date. :car:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

First time I've heard Holm Park described as a 'stadium'!! 

I know exactly the units you mean.

Good luck.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

:lol: very true


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd be interested!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i'd be interested in the wet sanding classes..


How did I guess I'd find you here when I saw "Wet sanding" mentioned?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol, im always around.. you just dont always see me :lol:

ive only done wet sanding repairs so far.. not full car so a class would be good..

someone told me kelly(kds) is thinking of running one... i'd deff be up for it!!


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

I could supply some free detailing chemicals if required


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

angelw said:


> I could supply some free detailing chemicals if required


Just you keep working on those compounds John!! :thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd be interested in wet sanding, stone chip and scratch repairs/touch-ups. If you can also teach me to play guitar that would be a bonus.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry to let you guys down, just bought a property so this is taking up all my spare time.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> I'd be interested in wet sanding, stone chip and scratch repairs/touch-ups. If you can also teach me to play guitar that would be a bonus.


Cant help with the wetsanding but if your ever through this neck of the woods ill chuck you a free guitar lesson :lol: :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol go to a machine polishing class with one of the pros.. wait til he turns away.. grab some sand paper and give it a blast on the car.. then say "how do you fix this" :lol: free wetsanding lesson lol


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Dougster said:


> Just you keep working on those compounds John!! :thumb:


compounds ready,
light medium and heavy polishes,
light and heavy cutting compounds
let me know if samples required!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

angelw said:


> compounds ready,
> light medium and heavy polishes,
> light and heavy cutting compounds
> let me know if samples required!


Just need to pick up my machines and I'll be over like a slabbering bulldog!! :thumb:


----------

